# Casio Oceanus Oc-108L-1A On Watchadoo



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

$60 USD for the watch (new/sapphire crystal/textured dial/date/alarm/100m WR/screw down crown/hacks) and $40 for the solid link bracelet (new), so $100.00 all told equals a very affordable, solid and reliable daily wearer--and good lume too!

*
*

*
*[IMG alt="ca_wa2.jpg"]http://rongood.net/casio/ca_wa2.jpg[/IMG]

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*









*
*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice combo, works well. :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice, those pictures are superb!


----------

